# Das Auge der Horde sucht euch!



## Brutzelbube (2. November 2006)

Wir sind das Auge der Horde! 

Wir suchen noch Mitglieder zwischen den Stufen 15 und 35. Unsere Gilde ist etwa zwei Wochen alt und zählt jetzt ca 40 Mitglieder. Wir starten jedes Wochenende Instanzgänge und sind auch in der Woche oft unterwegs. Unsere Gilde befindet sich auf dem Server Onyxia natürlich auf Hordenseite^^. 

Also habt ihr Lust der Horde zwei weitere Augenpaare zu stellen und habt es vielleicht nicht ganz so eilig die Stufenleiter zu erklimmen seid ihr bei uns genau richtig. Ein Teamspeakserver ist schon in Arbeit und auch ein Forum wird wohl nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen.

Meldet euch bei mir direkt auf dem Server oder postet eure Bewerbungen hier im Forum

FÜR DIE HORDE!!!

MFG Brutzelbube: Offizier und treues Mitglied vom Auge der Horde

PS: unser Gildenwams sieht Endgeil aus^^


----------

